# 

## kovalskyi

.    .    .      .         .     ,  .  ,     . 
     ,       .    -    .       ,     (,   ),       . .   ,   . 
    ,     ,      .    ,   ,  ,     :  ,   ,  ,    .     300 .  ,     ,   ,   .        ,       ,     .     .    .

----------


## erazer

-    . 
  : "   300 .      3    " -     300      .      .  
 : 
-   
-    " "  " " -     
-    ,

----------

,  ,      http://www.zhovta.ua/read/spisok_ogol/rubric/neruhomist

----------


## kovalskyi

> ,  ,      http://www.zhovta.ua/read/spisok_ogol/rubric/neruhomist

   .  ...

----------


## erazer

> .  ...

        -   "  "

----------


## kovalskyi

> -   "  "

     ,       ?

----------


## Scald

" "    .

----------


## Def

> .

  . 
  ?      ?

----------


## kovalskyi

> . 
>   ?      ?

  17 .  .     ,     ,    ?   

> " "    .

    .       ,       .

----------


## Def

> ,     ,    ?

      .   ,  .        .       .
. 
    .
  ... .  , .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ? ,   , ,   .

  ...     ,          .         .  --    ,      -  ...  ...    ,    , ,         ...

----------


## froguz

,    .    ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...    ?

----------


## sharasha

> ...    ?

   !
    .   .  .  

> ? ,   , ,   .

       . ,    . ,  , . 
   .  . ,  -   !))  !

----------

.      - ,          )
    .   )     .
   ,   .        ,         ,    .  *sharasha*,     !

----------


## alexx76

> ...     ,          .         .  --    ,      -  ...  ...    ,    , ,         ...

  ..    ..

----------


## andy

> ...    ?

   ?!        +  +   18-

----------


## alexx76

> ...     ,          .         .  --    ,      -  ...  ...    ,    , ,         ...

   )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-qvEgF12OA

----------


## Dima_spy

,      1 ( )  ?

----------


## andy

> ,      1 ( )  ?

  1500-2000

----------

2000.     2500-3000.  ,              ,      - . 
,      .

----------


## 79

> 2000.     2500-3000.  ,              ,      - .

  2500 -      "".     .     "  " -      .   

> ,      .

       " "   ?            ?    ,    )))   -  .      ,       ))) ,  ,    ,    -  ,  ,   -      .       .      .  -   -   -  .

----------


## Sir_2006

?       ? 
       2500  ?    ? 
             ? 
:         80  (   100  3  .  , )      -  ,  -  4 .  ,    -  -  . 
   ,  3    -  .  ...

----------


## 79

> ?       ? 
>        2500  ?    ? 
>              ? 
> :         80  (   100  3  .  , )      -  ,  -  4 .  ,    -  -  .

      )))   ""     . ,  "" - ,  , .   " 100 "        .        .       +  .      ?   ? -   .  -         ? )))      90 ,   91? )))  **:    ..   ,   ,   100     .       -    ,       .   50  - .     .  100 -  ,  .  100    80    .       )))

----------


## Sir_2006

.            . 
  ,  2500-3000        
   .      . ,     2500-3000

----------


## 23q

> ...     ,          .         .  --    ,      -  ...  ...    ,    , ,         ...

            ,    ,      3     ,     ,   . , , -       " "     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    ,      3     ,     ,  . , , -       " "     .

  ...-,    ? ?...            ...        ,     ,         ,     ...  -    ,           ...          -...      -      ...  -   ,      ""  ,   ...

----------


## 23q

> -,    ? ?...            ...

   ,    10   100.   

> -    ,           ...          -...      -      ...  -   ,      ""  ,   ...

   .   ,    ,    .

----------


## alexx76

> ?       ? 
>        2500  ?    ? 
>              ? 
> :         80  (   100  3  .  , )      -  ,  -  4 .  ,    -  -  . 
>    ,  3    -  .  ...

              .          .                    .. .     .            2000  .

----------


## 79

> ,    ,      3     ,     ,  . , , -       " "     .

  **:          ?    10     .     .     . .    "" .  , , :  -    ? )))  -      ,    " ". .     ,  , " ",      "-",      .  ,  ,    ,   .          .

----------


## 23q

> .

     ,     .     .      .       ,    .    : ,   ..

----------


## 79

> ,     .     .      .       ,    .    : ,   ..

  **:     . , .     "   ", "   -".     ,      )      .   "  "  .        - .   .  .   .  ,  .     "" ,        .

----------


## 23q

> **:     . , .     "   ", "   -".     ,      )      .   "  "  .        - .   .  .   .  ,  .     "" ,        .

  -          "     "?               ?

----------


## alexx76

> -          "     "?               ?

    ))             ))

----------


## 79

> -          "     "?               ?

  **:         ?       ,  .        .          "  "    .            "" 60 /   .  ,    - ,     ,   . , , -           .      ,        ,  ,    .       -,        )))

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> ..   ,   ,   100     .       -    ,       .   50  - .     .  100 -  ,  .  100    80    .       )))

   .        20 .   ,       .       .     ,     20000 . ,  .    10    .  25 .   . 
   ,    ,   .    ,          ,    .      .    -   ,   .           .  -   .
      , 4 ,    200,  .  2   - 2  .   .    - 5   )))

----------


## 23q

,      ,    )

----------


## 79

**:     

> .        20 .   ,       .       .     ,     20000 . ,  .    10    .  25 .   . 
>    ,    ,   .    ,          ,    .      .    -   ,   .           .  -   .
>       , 4 ,    200,  .  2   - 2  .   .    - 5   )))

      **:      ,  . , ,     90-   : 
"- ,      !  "
-  !    2   !"
    , ,  ,   -      "". ,  ,   "" -   ,     ?      .    -     - )))

----------

79,       "  ".      ,     '-'.      .
              - , , ...   .        -    ,    - ,   2500,     2800+.
,      ))

----------


## 79

> 

        ,  )))        .     .   ,   ,         ?

----------


## Cveha

,    ,          ,    ,     ,    ,     .    ,     -       ,  50-        ,    2,5 +,        ,  .    "    ".    ,    + 20 . ֳ      -,  ,  /     ?     ,   ( ),    (    )?   ,   ,   .   ,    20  ,   ,   '     .     ,     .

----------


## 79

> ,    ,          ,    ,     ,    ,     .    ,     -       ,  50-        ,    2,5 +,        ,  .    "    ".    ,    + 20 . ֳ      -,  ,  /     ?     ,   ( ),    (    )?   ,   ,   .   ,    20  ,   ,   '     .     ,     .

        "" .      - ,  .    2 500.    .  .  ""    , ,   . .   ,         30.  ,            ,    . , ,    -   ,              .      .     " ".  ,        3 000,       .  ,    -  ""          200 .   "" ?   ,    , ,   -     5,   8,     13!     .  .  ,   .  
..  ,  , ""   4 000.

----------


## Lindorie

,   ,  ,     2-3   ,      .  _       ,  ,   ,    .    ' ?  , ,   , 79,   .

----------


## 79

> ,   ,  ,     2-3   ,      .  _       ,  ,   ,    .    ' ?  , ,   , 79,   .

   , ,  ,   2-3     .          2-3  -   - . ,          -      .    ,       4  (2 )    2 - 2,5   .    2-3    .    )))

----------


## Lindorie

> 2-3

  ,        . , ,      ,    ,   ,    .    ,    ,   ,   ..

----------


## Karen

4 -   6  7     .      -.   .  3       '.     ,      .

----------


## 79

> ,        . , ,      ,    ,   ,    .    ,    ,   ,   ..

  **:      ,   ,   ,   -   .       "", " " -   .   , ,   ,   -   .    - .      

> 4 -   6  7     .      -.   .  3       '.    ,      .

  **:     )))    )))

----------


## alexx76

> 4 -   6  7     .      -.   .  3       '.     ,      .

  ))))     .       ...          2.5 .               .    150-200 ..

----------


## Karen

**:     )))    )))   
         . ,  , ...   

> ))))     .       ...          2.5 .               .    150-200 ..

          .   ,  . 200 =3400 .  .3400 ×2=6800.    .

----------


## alexx76

> [OFF] )))    )))[/OFF   
>         .   ,  . 200 =3400 .  .3400 ×2=6800.    .

     ..  ))..  .            10%   (     +- 1000 )..        ))  10 000 ..    )

----------


## andy

> ,   ,  ,     2-3   ,      .  _       ,  ,   ,    .    ' ?  , ,   , 79,   .

           ,    (      !) ,   +,     ,  -   , ?   ...

----------

**,        ?

----------

> **,        ?

    .   ,    ... ,    )

----------


## Valery Chernyak

!!  ,         .   . !!!    .        1000-1800 .

----------


## Valery Chernyak

???!!!      ,      ....       ...    ,    !

----------


## Rumata

0997240792.  " ",      -

----------

